# [SOLVED]Bittorrent komplikacje.

## mentorsct

Witam, przekompilowałem sobie bittorrenta i sie nie odpala. Postanowiłem ze uruchomie go z konsolki i oto co ona pokazała: 

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/bittorrent", line 179, in <module>

    from BitTorrent.MultiTorrent import MultiTorrent

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/BitTorrent/MultiTorrent.py", line 25, in <module>

    from BitTorrent.Torrent import Feedback, Torrent

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/BitTorrent/Torrent.py", line 32, in <module>

    from BitTorrent.ConnectionManager import ConnectionManager

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/BitTorrent/ConnectionManager.py", line 22, in <module>

    from BitTorrent.Connector import Connector

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/BitTorrent/Connector.py", line 27, in <module>

    from Crypto.Cipher import ARC4

ImportError: No module named Crypto.Cipher
```

Może mi ktos powiedziec o co chodzi z tym modułem 

```
ImportError: No module named Crypto.Cipher
```

Last edited by mentorsct on Fri May 02, 2008 7:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## largo3

Spróbuj użyć revdep-rebuild. Znajdziesz go w app-portage/gentoolkit.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## mentorsct

Juz to zrobiłem własnie na samym początku jak tylko to zobaczyłem i nadal nic.

----------

## Poe

sprawdź pakiet pycrypto (mergnij/przemegruj)

----------

## mentorsct

Stwierdzam ze przemergowany "pycrypto" pomogł i Bittorrent sie uruchamia. Poe dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## Poe

you're welcome. 4. i 6. link w googlach (nawet nie klikałem w niego, jest w opisie) po wpisaniu ImportError: No module named Crypto.Cipher

 :Wink: 

----------

